# TV Karte für USB gesucht! [Solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Kennt jemand nen günstige TV Karte die man per USB anschliessen kann und 100% Linux kompatibel ist?

Analog sollte dabei sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Terratec Cinergy T2

http://www.amazon.de/Terratec-Cinergy-externe-TV-Karte-DVB-T/dp/B00069MW92

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Terratec Cinergy T2
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Terratec-Cinergy-externe-TV-Karte-DVB-T/dp/B00069MW92

 

Leider nur DVB-T.

Brauch min. Analog.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

## 3PO

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Kennt jemand nen günstige TV Karte die man per USB anschliessen kann und 100% Linux kompatibel ist?
> 
> Analog sollte dabei sein. 

 

Guckst Du hier:  :Wink: 

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_via_USB

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Kennt jemand nen günstige TV Karte die man per USB anschliessen kann und 100% Linux kompatibel ist?
> 
> Analog sollte dabei sein.  
> ...

 

Thx  :Smile: 

----------

